# St. Croix Legend Elite LES86HF2 2,60m 15-60g



## raubfischjagd*de (10. Oktober 2014)

*St. Croix Legend Elite LES 86HF2*



Diese Spinnruten sind maßgeschneidert für sehr anspruchsvolle Angler. Sie verkörpern St. Croix-Qualität der Spitzenklasse und werden aus hochmodulierter SCV- und SCVI-Kohlefaser  unter Einsatz der exklusiven IPC-, FRS- und ART-Technologien  hergestellt. Sie verfügen über einen klassischen Spinnruten-Griff und  hochwertigste Komponenten. Die Verarbeitung und Lackierung ist eine  wahre Augenweide!




*Legend Elite & Xtreme-Spinnruten zeichnen sich durch folgende Merkmale aus:*

Länge : 260cm
Teile: 2
Aktion: Fast
Transportlänge: 130cm
Wurfgewicht: 15-60g
Griff: Nr.6


-Hochqualitative SCV- und SCVI-Kohlefaser
-Schnelle & kraftvolle Aktion
-Sensibelste Köderführung
-Unglaublich leichtes und sanftes Werfen garantiert
-Premium-Korkgriff
-Fuji VSS-Rollenhalter mit matten Beschlägen
-Fuji SIC Concept-Ring-System mit Titanium-Legierung
-Schlanker Blank und schlanke Verhülsungen (Legend Elite)
-Zweilagige FlexCoat-Lackierung
-Aluminium Winding Check
-Inklusive Rutenfutteral
-Entworfen  und in Handarbeit in den USA hergestellt




​


----------

